# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Setting up a survival bag

## InTheShadows

-
Hi i'm new so i thought i'd talk about something simple just to open some doors. Lately I've been planning out my survival bag that i will be carrying with me when ever i go adventuring into the woods. My goal is to learn all there is to know about self reliance. An impossible task i know! but still i'm caught up in learning all of the medicinal uses of different herbs and trees, what they're good for and etc.. very interesting! My idea is to go tool heavy and the goal is long term sustainment. However for each tool i carry i must have the knowledge to use such tool for maximum effectiveness in the field. I want to make it clear this is not for some fantasy SHTF situation. I have a genuine fear of being homeless some day lol. Anyway,

My backpack is a boyt assault pack, waterproof heavy duty construction, rubber bottom.

*Main items*
- Huskvarna arm's length axe (Processing fire wood, carving, shaping & shaving)
- Knife 5.5" blade, tanto style tip, 90 degree spine for striking a ferro rod, hand forged from high carbon steel, full tang, steel hand guard, maple handle, wood carved sheath. I find the Tanto helps when making fire boards.
- Draw knife 1' hand forged, leather wrapped handle. (Steel unknown but it's pretty sharp.)
- Spectre take down bow, 45lb (3 arrows) Attempted to make my own bow but it broke  :Frown:  I can make a survival bow, arrows and bow strings.
- Gi mess kit, stainless steel (Baking, frying)
- Canteen, stainless steel with cup.
- 22 gauge trapping wire.
- Buck saw (Weighs nothing so why not)

*Fire kit*
- Ferro rod, 1/2" diameter 6" long
- Lighters, 1 in my pocket, 1 in my coat, 2 in my pack. (I know how to make a fire with a dead lighter aswell.)
- Pine resin
- Altoids tin w/ char cloth.

*Food*
- 3 bags cornmeal mix (1500 cal ea.) I make pancakes and pour honey on top, usually get's me through the day.
- 2 large chocolate bars (600 cal ea.)
- 1 Can peanut butter (1500 cal)
- 1 nesquick powdered chocolate mix (Unsure)
- 1 jar 100% raw honey

-
*Small stuff*
- Strait razor with a block of soap and a brush.
- Scissors for cutting my hair.
- assorted needles, big, small and curved.
- Upholstery thread
- Waxed cotton cord
- Punch w/ leather wrapped handle (Squared for drilling holes as well)
- Fish hooks, two fishing yoyo's and some line.
- Small file

-
*Thermal gear*
- Short sleeve shirt & long sleeve
- Wool socks
- Rain coat and rain pants, heavy duty.
- Wool cap.
for winter...
- Thermal pants
- M65 field jacket
- Lined gloves

-
I don't carry a blanket or a tarp because if it's winter i wear a coat with lots of layers, then a rain coat and rain pants. Nice and warm even in a blizzard, tuck my raincoat into my rain pants, tighten my belt and i'm waterproof! Boots are waterproof and gortex lined. I also wear a spearhead around my neck just in case i need it to protect myself from lions or people who look at me funny.

-
Any thoughts? i want to reduce the weight it's kinda heavy. I'm thinking for long term it.. has to be heavy,,

----------


## madmax

Machete, pot, blankey.

pocket fishing kit is a luxury.

----------


## InTheShadows

-
That was a fast response. Anyway, bushes aren't really a problem up north unless you go near the swamps. I stay clear. Any wood working i can do with my axe.
A full sized pot would be cool, i could maybe hang it on the outside but i'm afraid of rust.

----------


## madmax

Well I did it.  I'm in FL.  Big difference from northern woods.  And I have experience there as well.  

Skill with an axe is soooo important up there.

----------


## madmax

Do over.

I apologize.

You asked a great question (That was answered a lot in other threads) and I got crappy.  Sorry.

I would suggest perusing this sites old threads and reap the knowledge within.

----------


## hunter63

If it were me, I would include a sleeping bag/Bivey,.....and a tarp
FAK
One version....or the 10 Essentials....
1. Appropriate Clothing
2. Shelter
3. Water
4. Fire
5. Knife/Tool
6. First Aid/Skin Protection
7. Navigation
8. Signal/Illumination
9. Calories
10. Security/Situational Awareness





(Google search with turn up a lot of versions)

----------


## InTheShadows

I don't have a sleeping bag or bivey, but i do have a wool blanket. It's 90% and i stitched three sides so it's like a sleeping bag i guess? Just need a way to keep it dry because it doesn't fit in my bag. A tarp is a temporary shelter, but ofc i should probably add that as well.

hmm navigation.. never really needed it, i know my area very well. If i do for what ever reason need to find my way i can use the stars or magnetize a needle for a compass. At night if you crouch low in the moonlight you can see quite a ways. They used to call me the raccoon because they thought i could see in the dark haha, it's true if you adjust your eyes long enough you can make out shapes even in the darkness.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Any thoughts? i want to reduce the weight it's kinda heavy. I'm thinking for long term it.. has to be heavy,,


Why are you thinking "Long term"?

Are you intending to rebuild civilization after the zombie Apocalypse out of your backpack?

We are a realistic bunch around here and realize that most people "lost in the woods" are rescued within 72 hours.  Those that are not seem to be found by hunters next fall.

Weather and man made or natural disasters are also usually short term incidents requiring a properly stocked wallet rather than the perfect "survival bag".  The motel down the road wants cash or credit card.  You move from the danger zone out of the danger zone and being in the Holiday Inn in the next town normally does not qualify you as a refugee.

And since you are new, and most of the guys that have replied have been running the woods for 50-60 years, take our word for it, you need the tarp and a good sleeping bag.  Those two items will keep you alive when everything else has failed you.  Not having one does not mean you can get by without one.  Get yourself a decent sleeping bag and a shelter if you are going to run the woods.

Ditch the bow unless you are an elf or Hobbit.  You are a grown up 22 year old and able to buy a proper firearm anywhere in the U.S.  Well chosen it will be lighter, be easier to conceal and be more effective.

Ditch the draw-knife. You will not be building any cabinets or furniture.

Ditch the scissors, use the ones on your multi-tool or SAK which you did not include in your list.  Besides, your hair will not grow that much in three days.  You could probably get by without the axe too but it might be handy so keep it if you want. Ditch the straight razor, you will hurt yourself with that thing! 

Get the compass.  You will eventually need to know which way your are going and even in the "area you know" you can get turned around and spend an hour going the wrong direction. 

You are new, so keep asking questions.  We will grumble and fuss at you but we will also tell you what you need to know.  That's what old geezers do.

We are the people Hillary warned you about.

----------


## InTheShadows

Finally someone with a little fire in their belly! exactly what i came here for.

I'm thinking long term because i fear i may be homeless temporarily in the not so distant future, as it stands i make 200$ a week. That's not enough to live a normal life.
As for the bow, I've killed plenty of animals with my bow and i'm a good shot, i do own an SKS type 56, 870 remmington, Marlin 30-30 and a mosin nagant 91-30 but New York has one of the strictest gun control laws in the country. I cannot simply throw a rifle over my shoulder and go (I wish i could), i will be harassed and more than likely arrested. I would need a pistol permit to own a handgun, and a concealed carry license for that. A bow that has been taken down and unstrung poses no legal repercussions. So that's why i have a bow. Fishing (Passive), trapping (Passive) then hunt with my bow.
The draw knife, i completely agree it's useless.. unless i want to make a new bow because mine broke.
Scissors well, i need to look good for that job interview once Trump fixes this messed up economy ya know? The strait razor too, and i won't cut myself I've been using one for the past three years every single day.

Compass got it, Tarp, got it, and wool blanket got it.

----------


## Antonyraison

I have nothing much to add from what others have suggested,
I wouldn't rely on navigation from stars and a magnizited needle, they may be able to give you a general direction, but not accurate, 
get a compass, a good orienteering one, anyone that would have done Navigation with maps and compass would know, that true north and magnetic north Differ that alone will get you lost if you using a map, also a magnetic needle will not give you any indication of proper bearings, the difference of a few degrees off will set you miles and miles off.

Add cordage, like some para-cord or bank line, I would certainly also add a tarp or two, you will want a shelter, you cant just always sleep in your clothing some where.

I never carry a fire arm into the bush or care to own one, but that is my choice (note I live in southern Africa) and I have often been out in leopard territory, and out in hippo Territory, its not the animals that I am afraid of I trust them more than People   , I rarely am ever out longer then 72 hours

Carry a good Stainless steel water bottle to boil and filter water if needed.
a shemag and or a buff (just very useful)
Maybe some gloves (cutting your hands up processing and or working with wood and other things (prevent injury)
MMM I would carry a head lamp with spare batteries ( that way you can work at night hands free)


I know how to make traps, and hunt small game with primitive weapons, and I carry a small fishing kit.

----------


## InTheShadows

I've been through many navigation classes, i'm confident i could use a map and compass. The issue is how do you find a map with the coordinate grids on it? I've searched google and i can get a hold of some basic maps but none of them have a grid. Even so i have no way of printing them.

Got para cord and spent all morning learning how to do a bow drill fire, it was warm outside today. Also acquired 3 extra arrows, they we're fairly inexpensive.

----------


## Antonyraison

Bowdrill is a useful skill, tough to learn but self rewarding.. I personally would use it as a very last resort, as it's not always the most reliable.. so more of a novelty to me and something to show to my friends to impress them hahaha

----------


## kyratshooter

> I've been through many navigation classes, i'm confident i could use a map and compass. The issue is how do you find a map with the coordinate grids on it? I've searched google and i can get a hold of some basic maps but none of them have a grid. Even so i have no way of printing them.
> 
> Got para cord and spent all morning learning how to do a bow drill fire, it was warm outside today. Also acquired 3 extra arrows, they we're fairly inexpensive.
> 
> I don't worry so much about wild animals, i agree people are much more dangerous. It's better to avoid them if possible.
> 
> I do have a german shepherd, he's only a year old i've been trying to teach him to track but all he wants to do is find the peanut butter lol.


You get your maps from the USGS.

https://store.usgs.gov/b2c_usgs/usgs...a=%24ROOT)/.do

Scroll in to find your section.

*Sounds like you really do not have a problem that can not be solved by a job change, location change, or a second job. * 

At that point the questions become recreational and not survival.

And if one job is not enough think about getting two jobs.  Or going back to school on your GI benefits.  My kids did that and managed to graduate college, support a family with a little part time work along the way.  

Working two jobs or working and going to school is not an unusual pursuit and normally results in enough money to pay the rent and buy some food one way or another.

Even people with college degrees and real jobs often have a second income to make ends meet.

----------


## Zack

> Hi i'm new so i thought i'd talk about something simple just to open some doors. Lately I've been planning out my survival bag that i will be carrying with me when ever i go adventuring into the woods. My goal is to learn all there is to know about self reliance. An impossible task i know! but still i'm caught up in learning all of the medicinal uses of different herbs and trees, what they're good for and etc.. very interesting! My idea is to go tool heavy and the goal is long term sustainment. However for each tool i carry i must have the knowledge to use such tool for maximum effectiveness in the field. I want to make it clear this is not for some fantasy SHTF situation. I have a genuine fear of being homeless some day lol. Anyway,
> 
> My backpack is a boyt assault pack, waterproof heavy duty construction, rubber bottom.
> 
> *Main items*
> - Huskvarna arm's length axe (Processing fire wood, carving, shaping & shaving)
> - Knife 5.5" blade, tanto style tip, 90 degree spine for striking a ferro rod, hand forged from high carbon steel, full tang, steel hand guard, maple handle, wood carved sheath. I find the Tanto helps when making fire boards.
> - Draw knife 1' hand forged, leather wrapped handle. (Steel unknown but it's pretty sharp.)
> - Spectre take down bow, 45lb (3 arrows) Attempted to make my own bow but it broke  I can make a survival bow, arrows and bow strings.
> ...



If you're just looking for something to take with you into the woods for a few hours, like a daypack or overnight bag (not really a long-term wilderness survival bag), I think you're carrying a lot.  I've really been trying to downsize my hiking/bushcraft bag as a well.  I think that the best thing you can (thing that did the most for me) was read some books on the topic.  I have Advanced Bushcraft by Dave Canterbury, Modern Survival by Dwight Schuh, and Woodcraft and Camping by George Washington Sears, and others.  They're all good reads and I've gotten a lot out of them.  Besides, you can go online and find thousands of resources as well (Youtube, forums, etc.). 

 I started camping and hiking more last year and have really been enjoying it.  The experience that I've gotten from each trip is really important, "experience is the best teacher," as they say.  good luck and thank you for your service

----------


## hunter63

Being a survivalist/prepper means taking care of your self with, what you have....and what you can do to help your self.

Congrats on taking steps for both learning and planing.......Many would just sit back and look for handouts.
Agree with Kyrat about the second job and or school....sometimes it a PITA to get going but take hard work to get up that hill...

I carry a compass..... as well as a map if I'm in new area.....But don't depend on grids, nice but not neccessary

All I need to know is where I came from and which way I'm going ....and if necessary, which way back. 
Our home area is mostly all grid-ed with roads a mile square.....pretty easy.....but have been known to go wrong way in the evening...to find somebody moved the truck.
My second favorite area roads go and down hills and where  ever you are....if lost go down hill and find the road....now the only question is.....is it the right road.
You can use sun and stars as well,.... but a compass makes things much easier, for a few bucks.....

Actually carry 3, one in the pack (good one...for "navigation" ) one in pocket...and cheapo pinned to inside of coat.
That way if I have a question as to if the compass is correct or not....compare it with the another...and if they disagree....number 3 settles the argument.

----------


## hayshaker

one thing not on your list but should be is hygene.
you know toilet paper, tooth brus, floss.wetwipes,barsoap
poor sanitation can cause death, or severe illness,
one of the true keys to survival is keeping clean,
it's not tobe overlooked.
as for the suckingwound patch, forget it .  if you need a chest seal,
then your already done for.
as for trauma gear. don't carry anything your not trained to use.
if you have a granular type hemostatic powder? dump it.
get some qickclot gauze and a olaes bandage, youtube will show you
how to use it.
good luck. and welcome.

----------


## InTheShadows

Thank you for the information guys.

Working on a hygene kit atm, making some soap from beef tallow.. well trying. If i can make it out of beef tallow i can make it out of any tallow right? Then i'll have a way to acquire soap through hunting and rendering of the fat.
I've always had access to mullien, its softer than toilet paper and renewable since it's a common weed found all over the eastern woodlands. It's medicinal and the seeds can be harvested to make a fish poison.
The sucking chest wound, not sure why i wrote that. Kinda obvious it's not possible in a self aid situation.
I do want to acquire some quikclot though. One time i cut my foot open hiking barefoot, if i couldn't get to the hospital.. i'd be dead wouldn't i? Scary thought.

----------


## finallyME

Sorry, I am not going to answer your question very specifically.  I don't think you know really what you are after.  

I do want to help you though.  My advise is to use your GI bill and go to school.  You don't have to go to college.  Look at trade schools.  Our country has a lot of jobs for people with trade skills.  Heavy equipment operators (crane operators get paid a ton), machinists, electricians, plumbers, HVAC, etc.  Maybe I listen to Mike Rowe too much.  He says he keeps running into people who are hiring, but can't find anyone qualified or who wants the job.  Most of the jobs are blue collar jobs that require some skill.  
I also think that if you are in New York, you might want to consider moving.  Of course, there are probably a very large selection of trade schools there.
From another Army Reservist...good luck!

----------


## Graf

I believe you'll find the more dirt time you get the less you'll carry not because it's heavy or bulky but your knowledge and experience will take place of items. As others have said tarps are a must so multi purpose, cordage take along but also learn to make it, sissors, razors leave home, fire ash and water will help keep you clean, leave the lighter home the ferro rod is enough make some PJ cotton balls or use pine resin and shave bark for tinder,canteen kit with canteen cup and cover for pots will be enough. Use the tarp as shelter till you perfect your shelter building skills. Take Rat traps for small game for now along with your snare wire until you perfect your snaring skills. Guess what I'm saying is whatever you take now try to think of ways you would get by if you didn't have them.

----------


## Rick

Why are you reinventing the wheel? Soap is so cheap why mess with making it? As for me, I will hang on to the lighter. I will not rely on a single source for fire making when a lighter is so easy especially if you have cold fingers.

It is rare to have the need for a hemostatic agent like QuikClot. Make no mistake, there is nothing better for an arterial bleed but knowing how to use a compression bandage is equally important and used far more often than a hemostatic agent. 

It sounds like you are building a kit just to build a kit. You need to decide first on what your threats are. Then you need to figure out what your skills are within those threats. Then you can build a kit to suit you not something someone has said.

----------


## 1stimestar

Deploy!  You have a really good opportunity there that will take care of your basic needs while also giving you time to grow up a bit.  I'm not dissing you for being a young man with high ideals, I think our young men SHOULD have high ideals, but well, you may need a bit of help for a while.  Then grab that GI bill and go to school and at least learn a trade.

----------


## InTheShadows

Edit#
Re-doing this thread cuz it went way off topic. First I've been accepted into a university for criminal justice i'm just waiting for school to start. In the mean time i'm bored out of my mind and I've been reading books day in and day out because i haven't had access to internet for a month. I'm happy to say I've learned a lot and looking back on my previous post i feel kinda like an idiot. Truth be told i had little to no experience with winter camping and i thought i needed more than i actually did. See? i read books and watched video's on winter survival and thought OH i can i do that! yeah.. i'm sure a lot of people do that. Spent a few weeks out there in the cold and reduced my kit a lot, realized what was REALLY important. With that i present my new list.. in an effort to redeem myself.

Sleeping & shelter i use 2 wool blankets, a thermal mat and a tarp.
Processing firewood i use a hand saw & my 26" foresters axe. I plan on purchasing a hatchet soon.
Cordage i carry a roll of paracord and a roll of bank line.
GI mess kit and metal bottle placed inside a small bag i fill with leaves to make a pillow. (Inside my mess kit i have a bandanna, small headlamp, & a trash bag)
For hunting/fishing i carry just some hooks (for use with bank line) and a small roll of wire for simple snares. (Still learning how to trap)
I carry a small book for plant and tree ID/ medical uses.

Rest of my pack i stuff with some wool gloves, hat and other clothes. So total weight of my pack went from 70 pounds to 35 pounds  that is without food and water.. but it's winter there's water all around me. I figure a pound of food per day would suffice.
Used water proofing spray on my pack so now water simply beads up and rolls off instead of soaking in.

On my waist i carry my knife, a ferro rod with a clip on lanyard w/striker so i don't loose it. A small sharpening stone and leather belt for stropping. I made a leather pouch for my sharpening stone and at the bottom i placed some large needles and thread for repairs.

In conclusion, i think i was trying to learn EVERYTHING at once and i had no real goal in mind. I was simply trying to absorb as much knowledge as possible even IF i didn't necessarily need it. Not a bad thing but priorities have to be made here, so i don't think i can do something that i actually can't. There is a difference between knowing and doing..  thank you for your responses guys!




> Deploy!  You have a really good opportunity there that will take care of your basic needs while also giving you time to grow up a bit.  I'm not dissing you for being a young man with high ideals, I think our young men SHOULD have high ideals, but well, you may need a bit of help for a while.  Then grab that GI bill and go to school and at least learn a trade.


Absolutely! it's not a deployment but i'm being sent off for 3 months on a training exercise in a few weeks! Still pushing for one tho

----------


## hunter63

Congratulations on moving forward......seems like good progress?

----------


## Tokwan

Hi In The Shadows, I am from Malaysia.

That seems quit a bit of stuff you have in your first post on the survival kit. I'm glad you have managed to reduce your items.
I find that, the more you know what your priorities are in a survival need to situation, the more you know about the location, what stuff you can use from nature, and how to use them flawlessly, you will be able to reduce more.

I frequent Malaysia's Equatorial Forest, and my kit is so small, it will fit in my cargo pants (usually Columbia or Craghoppers or 5.11). I always have my survival kit out of my backpack. Its either on my his (so does my parang, my survival knife and my old military water bottle). Remember, in mosy cases,you will most probably have your backpack unless you camped in a wrong place and all the things get washed away in a flash flood. 

Knowing the weather at the time you are hiking will determine what clothes to carry.

Knowing what is in the forest, how to use them will also determine what you need to bring.

I cannot dictate what you need to bring, but I can share what I have.

Based on the hot climate here with very high humidity, it either rains or not....with lots of wood on the floor, bamboo, lots of foliage and wild animals.

My priorities are :-
1. Shelter then fire then water.

In my kit are usually:-

1. Shelter: Sea To Summit Tarp Poncho (which serves a raincoat poncho if it gets pouring) and two pieces of 7/11 disposable ponchos. 100 feet of paracord.

2. Fire Making Kit: Ferro Rod, IMCO Triplex Lighter, Cotton with Vaseline.

3. Water Processing Kit: Iodine (in my first aid kit) Aquatab Water Purification Tablet ( I hate all mass produced water filters as they do not purify. I make my own using bamboo, sand, charcoal etc). My military water bottle and cup which are always on my paracord belt made of 100 feet of paracord.

4. Cutting tools: Ontario Blackbird SK 5 and My Parang, on my belt.

5. First aid kit : Band aids, bandages, sterile strips, stitch kit, post em dressings, aspirins, anti biotics, anti histamine, control loc for gas, iodine and antiseptic cream.

6. For food: Fishing kit and 20 feet of steel snare wires.

That's about it.

In my backpack are my hiking essential items such as either a hammock or tent, tarp, sleep system, Mora Light my fire knife, saw, cookset, stove, food, clothes, a bigger first aid kit, hygenic items, food and collapsible water container. I am into Light backpacking, so my backpack usually weighs around 9 kilogram, (about 20 lbs). I carry the same things either for a 24 hour hike to a week's hike..the only difference would be how much food I would bring.

----------


## InTheShadows

Accident double post, thread must have been bugged..

----------


## InTheShadows

> Hi In The Shadows, I am from Malaysia.
> 
> That seems quit a bit of stuff you have in your first post on the survival kit. I'm glad you have managed to reduce your items.
> I find that, the more you know what your priorities are in a survival need to situation, the more you know about the location, what stuff you can use from nature, and how to use them flawlessly, you will be able to reduce more.
> 
> I frequent Malaysia's Equatorial Forest, and my kit is so small, it will fit in my cargo pants (usually Columbia or Craghoppers or 5.11). I always have my survival kit out of my backpack. Its either on my his (so does my parang, my survival knife and my old military water bottle). Remember, in mosy cases,you will most probably have your backpack unless you camped in a wrong place and all the things get washed away in a flash flood. 
> 
> Knowing the weather at the time you are hiking will determine what clothes to carry.
> 
> ...


During winter where i live it's usually around 25-30 degrees Fahrenheit during the day and drops down to 10 or below zero at night. Summer peaks out at 90 and it's warm day and night. The only exception being spring and fall where the temp drops at night sometimes to 20 degrees Fahrenheit and below then during the day it will sometimes peak at 40 or 50 degrees. Right now it's spring.. but when i posted this i was planning for winter time camping and hiking solo. Something i haven't done out of fear as hypothermia can kill you within hours. I wanted a kit that would keep me alive in case something went wrong. What's it like in the jungle? is there a time of the year where it get's cold?

For summer, i only carry the 5 c's which are combustion, cordage, cover, cutting and container. So maybe a poncho, flint & steel w/ some sulfur matches, 550 paracord or bank line, a knife & hatchet, lastly a pot or container.. preferably stainless steel. Not much different than yours. I think with preparation anybody can go camping any time of the year, it's with little preparation where knowledge is needed. Thus, the terms survival and camping. and like you said the more you know the less you carry but at the same time you don't want to purposefully put yourself into a survival situation. I don't mind a heavy pack. I carried a 70 pound rucksack on a 10 mile ruck march during BCT. I remember my feet went completely numb, it felt like i was walking on air by the 5th mile. I try to keep my pack under 50 pounds so my arms don't go numb from the straps constricting blood flow. I'm not a big guy iether, I only weigh 160 pounds but i pass my PT test with flying colors every time. Since i can carry the weight, i carry it but i'm still trying to learn how to lighten things up a bit for a more comfortable trip.

I don't carry a medical kit only some alcohol, cotton bandanna and a small roll of gorilla tape. I think simple is better and complicated is a pain to maintain. That's just my opinion, small burns, cut's and blisters i just suck it up. No need for band aids. Personal hygiene like i said i still carry a strait razor for ease of maintenance and i can use the soap to clean up if i want. Somebody mentioned it was dangerous?.. i don't know it's not as bad as the romans with pumice rocks haha. A toothbrush and some paste is nice too but sometimes i'll just use warm water with it to reduce the clutter.

----------


## outdoorfan

Super post, thanks everyone, my bag is getting heavy though  :Frown:

----------


## Antonyraison

> Edit#
> Re-doing this thread cuz it went way off topic. First I've been accepted into a university for criminal justice i'm just waiting for school to start. In the mean time i'm bored out of my mind and I've been reading books day in and day out because i haven't had access to internet for a month. I'm happy to say I've learned a lot and looking back on my previous post i feel kinda like an idiot. Truth be told i had little to no experience with winter camping and i thought i needed more than i actually did. See? i read books and watched video's on winter survival and thought OH i can i do that! yeah.. i'm sure a lot of people do that. Spent a few weeks out there in the cold and reduced my kit a lot, realized what was REALLY important. With that i present my new list.. in an effort to redeem myself.
> 
> Sleeping & shelter i use 2 wool blankets, a thermal mat and a tarp.
> Processing firewood i use a hand saw & my 26" foresters axe. I plan on purchasing a hatchet soon.
> Cordage i carry a roll of paracord and a roll of bank line.
> GI mess kit and metal bottle placed inside a small bag i fill with leaves to make a pillow. (Inside my mess kit i have a bandanna, small headlamp, & a trash bag)
> For hunting/fishing i carry just some hooks (for use with bank line) and a small roll of wire for simple snares. (Still learning how to trap)
> I carry a small book for plant and tree ID/ medical uses.
> ...


Thanks for the Update!
Yeah it's problematic dude... I encounter many guys on forum and in Real life, that maybe over think things, or maybe under think things..
The reality of the situation is most guys can give you an idea of what to take or what not to take, and the person themselves would have their own Idea of what to take...
and for the most part, it is going to be something between all of this... as One actually needs experience and dirt time to Develop their own Style and see what genuinely works for them.   
I been Going out on trips for years now to wilderness to practice skills and "survive" off the land for a few days, upto a week at times , in various seasons and various different areas...
And I can tell you Kit has changed Big time from the 1st trip to now.
After each trip I basically take a part my bag and set apart the things that haven't been used to the things that do.

Its hard to exactly tell a person well listen your idea is silly or you goal is lofty..
generally I advise people to take the general basics and then advise them to out practice and do a few  trips 2-3 days at 1st, then extending to a week.
in various seasons. Practicing skills and Ideas and methods.
Many take it the wrong way and feel I am shooting them down and believe they cannot do it, but nothing can be further from the truth..
I actually want to help them and Gave them the best advise.. and actually want them to Do well and survive hahah ( I did not advise this this time)
But you back and have began doing this. This shows me you mean business and that you truly are thinking about it and getting out there and doing it.
Well done!

----------


## hunter63

AR...Well said...
Rep sent....
Oops, guess I need to spread it around.

----------


## Kildar

> -
> That was a fast response. Anyway, bushes aren't really a problem up north unless you go near the swamps. I stay clear. Any wood working i can do with my axe.
> A full sized pot would be cool, i could maybe hang it on the outside but i'm afraid of rust.


Sea to summit has a really nice folding pot the base is metal rest is heat resistant silicone so you can use it to cook.

----------


## Antonyraison

> AR...Well said...
> Rep sent....
> Oops, guess I need to spread it around.


Thanks man. Always happy to help

----------


## hunter63

> Sea to summit has a really nice folding pot the base is metal rest is heat resistant silicone so you can use it to cook.


This is actually pretty cool....Thanks for posting.

Does make me wonder how it would do on an open wood fire....looks like just stoves?....vid didn't play for me..

----------


## Kildar

> This is actually pretty cool....Thanks for posting.
> 
> Does make me wonder how it would do on an open wood fire....looks like just stoves?....vid didn't play for me..


ya i am thinking just stoves but you could prolly use that Swedish fire log method just avoid the fire touching the silicone part i would guess there are plenty of reviews on youtube for it and they have a whole line of stuff although they are kind of expensive i plan to get some of it soon.  those little metal box stoves you use wood with should work as they focus the fire.

----------


## hunter63

> ya i am thinking just stoves but you could prolly use that Swedish fire log method just avoid the fire touching the silicone part i would guess there are plenty of reviews on youtube for it and they have a whole line of stuff although they are kind of expensive i plan to get some of it soon.  those little metal box stoves you use wood with should work as they focus the fire.


I'll pass...I would want a pot that could be used under ..."any"..conditions.

If you get one let us let us know what you think.....

----------


## Kildar

> I'll pass...I would want a pot that could be used under ..."any"..conditions.
> 
> If you get one let us let us know what you think.....


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2aHKOYkrpA this one may work for you then its all metal and folds flat.

----------


## hunter63

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2aHKOYkrpA this one may work for you then its all metal and folds flat.


Yeah, Thanks.......
But due my slow modem and buffering times out here in the boonies ....I don't watch too many You Tubes unless I really have a reason.

----------


## crashdive123

Cheap ole pot from the kitchen works just as well as these high dollar "bushcraft" pots.  I have many unspectacular kitchen pots and pans in my camping gear.

----------


## Antonyraison

> ya i am thinking just stoves but you could prolly use that Swedish fire log method just avoid the fire touching the silicone part i would guess there are plenty of reviews on youtube for it and they have a whole line of stuff although they are kind of expensive i plan to get some of it soon.  those little metal box stoves you use wood with should work as they focus the fire.


Try a dakota FIRE pit, they work well to cook on...
We used on on this trip

----------


## finallyME

> This is actually pretty cool....Thanks for posting.
> 
> Does make me wonder how it would do on an open wood fire....looks like just stoves?....vid didn't play for me..


Chances are, a fire would destroy it.  The bottom is aluminum, and the sides silicon.  None are really good with fire.

----------


## finallyME

> Cheap ole pot from the kitchen works just as well as these high dollar "bushcraft" pots.  I have many unspectacular kitchen pots and pans in my camping gear.


Well, momma sometimes frowns upon this.  :Smile:   Of course, go to the local thrift store and get a pot. They are usually less than $2, and many less than $1.

----------


## hunter63

> Chances are, a fire would destroy it.  The bottom is aluminum, and the sides silicon.  None are really good with fire.


My thoughts as well.....

----------


## Kildar

> Cheap ole pot from the kitchen works just as well as these high dollar "bushcraft" pots.  I have many unspectacular kitchen pots and pans in my camping gear.


of course they do and my favorite would be a cast iron skillet and a cast iron dutch oven but they are bulky and heavy.  stainless steel are lighter but still bulky for a survival bag anyway when ever i go camping sure i bring what ever fits in the vehicle.  looking for small collapsible stuff is to maximize usage of space and reduce weight if possible.  remember survival is a contest of minimizing how much energy you use vs how much you are able to procure and consume.  lugging around a huge bag full of bulky and heavy gear will cost more energy as well as potentially give away your position when moving to other survivors. For a camping/hiking bag oh ya you can get great cheap pots at thrift stores for a bug out bag/survival bag you want to cut back on as much as you can.




> Try a dakota FIRE pit, they work well to cook on...
> We used on on this trip


ya dakota fire pits are awesome and if you are careful not to add any green/wet wood they tend to produce little or no smoke so also great for staying hidden.

----------


## crashdive123

Trust me Kildar - while I may have a couple of hundred pounds of cast iron and cookware, for backpacking a simple titanium pot is all that comes with me.

----------


## Kildar

> Trust me Kildar - while I may have a couple of hundred pounds of cast iron and cookware, for backpacking a simple titanium pot is all that comes with me.


for backpacking sure  :Smile:  for a long weekend/week of camping in the same spot caster iron is great but ya i would not lug it far at all its dead weight.  I was trying to stick to the original post of the bag in question being a survival bag which i have always seen as something for emergencies so less weight, bulk, noise is preferred.  I guess i may be the only one here who thinks in terms of disaster type of survival seems every one else here is thinking more about living in the wild for fun so far that i have seen.  I would would get dragged back to the city if i tried to move off the grid by my student loans lol.

----------


## crashdive123

I guess that some people fantasize about bugging out on foot and making a new life in the forest.  That's just not reality.  The reasons that 99% of the people of the United States bug out is due to a localized threat - be it weather, fire, train derailment or industrial plant problem.  The reality is also that it will only last hours to maybe a few days.

People are not going to hoof it into the woods.  They are going to get into their vehicles and go where they need to go.

Some people are better prepared than others, but nobody is grabbing a pack and heading to the woods to live.  That is the thing of fantasies and cheap movies.

----------


## hunter63

> Snip ...........  I guess i may be the only one here who thinks in terms of disaster type of survival seems every one else here is thinking more about living in the wild for fun so far that i have seen.  I would would get dragged back to the city if i tried to move off the grid by my student loans lol.


Yup, you pretty well nailed it...we have been trying to tell you that in all of your other posts.

From the Header....

SurvivalThreads / Posts Last Post
Surviving a temporary situation where you're lost in the wilderness.

----------


## Antonyraison

For pots,
The foldabale one, I worry about that silicone on an open fire. ( it will work fine on a controllable gas fire, for camping that's all)
A cast iron pot/skillet They extremely heavy, but indestructible, I never camp with them or Do survival/bushcraft.. ITS just too heavy and big.
I seen those Billy can pots (zebra 12cm pot, they look cool but seem far too expensive ,well for me.)
What We use in South Africa, is either what we call a fire bucket/canteen cup (which fits on the bottom of a Army water bottle)
Or we use Dixie pans... sure They aluminium... but they long lasting  in fact I have used ones that are over 30 years old and have been used in the army before.
I like them, and you can pack stuff inside the DIXIE set.

I like army Surplus stuff, especially Older Army stuff, like around the 70ies and 80ies..
Their equipment well for me (from South African army, and many other armies) is pretty Good
love their Tarps(bashas) puncho Tarps, Eating utensils, dixie pans, ammo pouches (good for keeping anything in and put on your belt)
The clothing - its literally indestructible, any of their bags.. I mix a bunch of ex-army equipment, well its cheap, its Very reliable and very very tough.

----------


## Antonyraison

South African border war,
my dad fought in from the mid 70ies through till around 87/88, it was around this time as far as I can recall, or have been told that our ground forces where among the best in the world.
the terrain was harsh and unforgiving, a terrible war, my dad does not talk much about the experience just a few stories.
I got a lot of his ex kit and he often suggests things to me or gives me bits and bob's, Experience is key and these kit items ARE Tough.

----------


## hunter63

My go-to is also the milsurp canteen, w/cup and stove nested together in a carried.
Newer carriers have a little pouch w/velcro closer.....I use for water purification tabs or a mini Bic.
Like this.

https://www.ebay.com/i/152070412144?chn=ps&dispItem=1

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This one has a cup lid...and larger carrier.
Stove can be used with fuel tabs or wood.......

My older canteens are aluminum so it is possible to boil water "in" the canteen.....Never tasted too good to me....out of the aluminum  

As TonyA referred to....these have been use all over the world....for many 80+ years.

My first canteen cup and cover came out of a truck load size pile....for our local  junk dealer bought them to crush .
1950....kids price was like .25 cents for everything canteen, cup, cover/carrier...cover had the old wire belt pistol hangers on them....was and still is a PITA.
We got the USGI mass kits as well....Trenching tool.....
All sorts of treasure.....just had to dig thru those piles

The guy pretty much gave the stuff away....has plenty ...pile held a 40K truck load.

PS....Aw crap....just bought another one...LOL want to see that the carrier/cover looks like.
2 click checkout.....
Oh well.....

----------


## Antonyraison

> My go-to is also the milsurp canteen, w/cup and stove nested together in a carried.
> Newer carriers have a little pouch w/velcro closer.....I use for water purification tabs or a mini Bic.
> Like this.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/i/152070412144?chn=ps&dispItem=1
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> This one has a cup lid...and larger carrier.
> ...


aye similar setup for Our army.
Love old surplus stuff
my dad gave me a battle jacket for bday:

this exactly
https://kommandostore.com/south-afri...battle-jacket/

also gave me the chest rig:
https://kommandostore.com/south-afri...-83-chest-rig/

I am actually toying with the idea of taking the battle jacket to the Jungle and putting my gear in the pouches.

----------


## hunter63

cool stuff...thanks for posting.....
Loaded, looks heavy?

----------


## Antonyraison

> cool stuff...thanks for posting.....
> Loaded, looks heavy?


Fully loaded with their kit yes, it would be as they carry well was an R1 assault rifle, but now an R4, but similar in weight.. amo, mess kit , water bottles etc.. yeah i suppose it would be cause they dont use gortex or molle systems here like other Milatry..
Its quiet heavy duty canvas..
But the empty battle jacket not really maybe  a half a kilogram, which is a pound ?

----------


## hunter63

I like it....
Just whisper to yourself......"One more thing,... just one more thing...honest, just one more thing...."

----------


## Rick

I have been whispering that for years and it has always been one more thing. Trouble is that one more thing keeps coming.

----------


## Antonyraison

Hahaha there is always one more thing  :Wink:

----------


## Wildthang

I also carry the canteen, cup, and nested stove and it works well for boiling water, cooking noodles etc. But I also have a little 4 inch aluminum frying pan from Walley world. It is very handy to fry eggs, squirrel, quail, and many other things that I prefer to be fried. It fries just enough for 1 meal which is normally all I would need, and it is very light weight. It seems to complete the set for bush craft cooking, and it has a Teflon coating so it can just be wiped out with a napkin or green leaves!

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Lack of navigation supplies. You'll need a compass, and learn how to use said compass.

Never underestimate the importance of extra socks - ever.

----------


## bubba man

somebody mentioned a wool blanket - i remember my first night in  VIET NAM  [ JUNGLE ] i had  a wool blanket  that was the first thing  the guy`s threw away on me -  just like in the movie  PLATOON  -  if it gets damp  forget it !!

----------


## davidgoldberg

wow-wow-wow! So many useful replies! But what about light/ultralight survival bag? Or at least for 20% body weight, as described ******************

----------


## HillGirl

I camped with homeless for over a year (activist - veterans) and my Pendleton chief Joseph blanket was the heaviest thing I carried, and the one thing I liked the most, next to the 1970's era hitch hikers pack...

  If you need to be really hard to find, get a hammock and get treed at night.  Also good way to hide your kit,,as no one ever looks Up...generally speakin

----------


## HillGirl

I actually found a stamped from rolled metal iron pan, in the old hills area of Colorado goldmining district.  Weighs a fraction of regular cast iron.

----------

